# Poll: What Color have you painted a machine tool?



## Uglydog (Aug 15, 2022)

Many of us have chosen to paint a machine tool.
I'm curious about what color you chose, and why you chose that color.

For the purpose of this survey I've only included primary and secondary colors plus black and white.
I've allowed multiple responses in case you've painted multiple machines.
I understand that you may have painted handles or components a contrasting color. But please only report the overall color of the machine.

Thanks,
Daryl
MN


----------



## great white (Aug 15, 2022)

None of the above:




Rust-oleum metallic Turquoise.

Reason: I like it, it brightens up the garage, bright and shiny makes me want to keep it clean, it accentuates the “art deco-ish” elements of the lathe and it has a nice 1950’s feel to it.

But mostly because I like it!


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 15, 2022)

Rust-Oleum Gloss Charcoal Gray.  That is becoming my go-to color, but occasionally I stray and like some color, like my bright red grinder stand.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 15, 2022)

Hmmmm.
Perhaps I should add more colors to the poll??
I wonder if that can still be done.


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 15, 2022)

I generally use oil based oil, for that lived in look. Mike


----------



## great white (Aug 15, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> I generally use oil based oil, for that lived in look. Mike


Oil based oil?

I didn’t know there was any other type….


----------



## benmychree (Aug 15, 2022)

Any color as long as its grey.


----------



## great white (Aug 15, 2022)

Uglydog said:


> Hmmmm.
> Perhaps I should add more colors to the poll??
> I wonder if that can still be done.


Nah, some guys stick with tradition, some guys want something a little different.

There’s no way to create a poll that would cover every color available.

 Vive la diference!


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 15, 2022)

Exactly. Mike



great white said:


> I didn’t know there was any other type….


----------



## Martin W (Aug 15, 2022)

I bought a couple gallons of Detroit Diesel Green about 25 years ago.  Makes a nice machine green I have a couple machines this colour. My Greenerd 3-1/2 i is Model A Ford engine green. I like plain old grey also.
Martin


----------



## JBTEK (Aug 15, 2022)

When I started on my lathe, I wasn't sure if I would repaint the stand as well. So I did a color match so the lathe itself would match the stand. It's the South Bend greenish gray from the early sixties. Depending on the light, it might look gray, or maybe slightly green. When I went to get the paint, a gallon didn't cost that much more than a quart, so I went that route and painted the whole thing anyway. Should I call it green?


----------



## Jim F (Aug 15, 2022)

I worry about it working, not what it looks like..............


----------



## 682bear (Aug 16, 2022)

Blue, green, and grey...

-Bear


----------



## Ben17484 (Aug 16, 2022)

Rust oleum slate grey:












(As you can see, I’ve not quite finished painting the mill!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjtoombs (Aug 16, 2022)

I painted a 12" Whipp shaper what I thought was Caterpillar yellow, it turned out to be much brighter than that.  Painted a 16" G&E shaper and Index mill dull boring grey.  Started painting a milling machine a light blue, it's still in progress and will all wind up that color some day.  I've got a Logan lathe I'm going to paint a bit darker blue that the mill, and another sister mill to the project one that's going to get the light blue as well.  Generally I will paint a machine that I expect to sell grey and ones that I expect to keep other colors.  It's kind of like painting your house interior white before selling.  Of course, I still have the grey machines and I've sold the yellow shaper.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 16, 2022)

Right now, I'm repainting the worn panels on my Nardini lathe.  The color is Ral 6011, AKA Reseda Green.  It is a common color on machines.  My Rong Fu came from the factory in Reseda Green.  It's nice, it brightens up with red trim without looking like Christmas.  Green is neutral to the eyes for good focus and detail.

I also have used machine grey, it's very suitable.  I did some Atlas parts in cast iron grey engine enamel.  Great paint, but too dark for machinery.


----------



## great white (Aug 16, 2022)

cjtoombs said:


> I painted a 12" Whipp shaper what I thought was Caterpillar yellow, it turned out to be much brighter than that.  Painted a 16" G&E shaper and Index mill dull boring grey.  Started painting a milling machine a light blue, it's still in progress and will all wind up that color some day.  I've got a Logan lathe I'm going to paint a bit darker blue that the mill, and another sister mill to the project one that's going to get the light blue as well.  Generally I will paint a machine that I expect to sell grey and ones that I expect to keep other colors.  It's kind of like painting your house interior white before selling.  Of course, I still have the grey machines and I've sold the yellow shaper.


Just seems the smart way to go to me.

Machines you’re planning to sell should look stock or at least what someone would expect it to look like if its in good shape or lightly used.

But machines you plan to keep, well…indulge your “artistic tendencies” to your hearts content!


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 16, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Right now, I'm repainting the worn panels on my Nardini lathe.


 The Nardini lathes I’ve seen (not that many but all memorable) have had really pleasing  paint schemes…must be the Italian flair.


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 16, 2022)

Machinery gray here. Shaper and mill.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 16, 2022)

It's a Reseda Green extravaganza!  Once again, the code is RAL #6011.  You know you want it in your shop.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 16, 2022)

Grey is probably the most common machine tool color and that isn't an option. You might have also included "factory" as a color. The few times I've painted a machine it has been touch ups and I've tried to match its original color or at least close to it.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Sep 21, 2022)

I have been using Smoke Grey that is lighter than the darker machine greys. It's sold under the Industrial Choice brand by Rust-Oleum. Very nice color. It's # 1688830.


----------



## tjb (Sep 21, 2022)

682bear said:


> View attachment 417358
> 
> 
> View attachment 417359
> ...


When I read the title of this thread, I immediately thought of Bear.  Been to his shop, and photos don't do his equipment justice.  Glad you responded, Bear.  Best paint work I've ever seen on restored machines.

Regards


----------



## Heezea (Sep 23, 2022)

Hammered blue. Blue is almost in the lead despite all the die hard greyers.


----------



## extropic (Sep 23, 2022)

I'm late to this party.
I didn't read the thread because I can't believe GRAY isn't a choice in the survey.
Both Light Machine Gray and Dark Machine Gray are off-the-shelf available in the Rust-Oleum brand rattle cans, for instance.
Tractor supply sells implement paint gallons of Massey Ferguson Gray from at least two brands.


----------

